# Grips for P220?



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Just wondering what kind of Grips are avaiable for SIG P220.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a fan of the Crimson Trace Lasergrips. Give 'em a whirl on your SIG!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I changed mine out with a set by Houge. They were very comfortable and help me to control that big boy in rapid fire drills. I really like the pebble finish instead of the checkering.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I put Nill grips on my P220. 

They are really nice looking and feel good, too.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Pics of the Nills? The Nill grips I have seen were really beautiful.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I don't have a picture of the P220, but I do have one of my P228 and P225, both with Nills:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Those are sweet


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

See, I told you guys they were beautiful.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Yes, they are beautiful and they are well made.

I've bought four sets of Nill grips and every one of them fit perfectly. Even at the back of the grip where they meet, they fit evenly and smoothly.


----------

